# {The Greastest Gift} @}-;-'--



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not *love,* I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but have not *love,* I am nothing. If I give all I possess to the poor and surrender my body to the flames, but have not *love,* I gain nothing. 

*Love* is patient, *love *is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. *Love* does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. 

*Love* never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. For we know in part and we prophesy in part, but when perfection comes, the imperfect disappears. When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put childish ways behind me. Now we see but a poor reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known. 

And now these three remain: *faith, hope* and *love.* But the greatest of these is *love.*


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Aw, jeez.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm definitely not full of love : /


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I *love *lamp.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

shev said:


> I *love *lamp.


They should just rename that movie after that quote.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well this may be the true definition of love it can be hard to follow. I have had many times where I experience this, but I want it to be all the time. It's really the only way to live, nothing beats it.


----------

